# Rhom?



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Its at a lfs labeled as blue diamond rhom about 6-7 inches. These are crappy pics from my phone so I'm not even sure if its good enough to get a positive I.D. on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Need clearer pictures


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

These pics are even worse. They look better on my phone.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Pointy nose, curved down forehead. From the pic it could be a compressus. Matter a fact, a xingu compressus pacu variant.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

RiptideRush said:


> *Pointy nose, curved down forehead*. From the pic it could be a compressus. Matter a fact, a xingu compressus pacu variant.


What do these two things have to do with anything? All searas have these. And why do you keep going into these ID threads, where people are asking for help and say dumb sh*t about "pacu variants". This guy is a new member and might take it seriously. Please stop.

Budda like said the pic is kinda blurry. It could be a rhom but it could also be a few others....
Where is it for sale at? If I'm near it I'll stop and take a look. I know you want a rhom now, but I'm sure Ash will have them in time. Also have you tried Greenwood? Most of the time they have them in stock.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Uncle Jesse said:


> *Pointy nose, curved down forehead*. From the pic it could be a compressus. Matter a fact, a xingu compressus pacu variant.


What do these two things have to do with anything? All searas have these. And why do you keep going into these ID threads, where people are asking for help and say dumb sh*t about "pacu variants". This guy is a new member and might take it seriously. Please stop.

Budda like said the pic is kinda blurry. It could be a rhom but it could also be a few others....
Where is it for sale at? If I'm near it I'll stop and take a look. I know you want a rhom now, but I'm sure Ash will have them in time. Also have you tried Greenwood? Most of the time they have them in stock.
[/quote]

LOL Its for sale at oceans and seas I tried greenwoods but they dont have any. Thanks for the help.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah its really hard to tell from those pics.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

looks like a comp or rhom. There a real nice 7" black rhom at ash's right now.

But its mine


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> looks like a comp or rhom. There a real nice 7" black rhom at ash's right now.
> 
> But its mine


Is it the peru rhom? That ones nice.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

sleepybuddah said:


> looks like a comp or rhom. There a real nice 7" black rhom at ash's right now.
> 
> But its mine


Is it the peru rhom? That ones nice.
[/quote]

That was my fish but traded it to get a bunch of babies and then I sold it to DW for Ash. One of the nicest Peru Rhoms I have ever seen at that size.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep it was TBP's rhom. Wow many comments on his looks i cant wait to see him in person!!!!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Dolphinswin said:


> Yep it was TBP's rhom. Wow many comments on his looks i cant wait to see him in person!!!!


You will not be disapointed he is the nicest 7" Peru around DW. Talked to Ash yesterday and he said they are still waiting on the heat packs. So when do you plan on them shipping him out.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

hoping he ships tomorrow like he said... My plants are dying i dont know. Im freakin worried about my tank man, its been idling off of the tilapia for 2 weeks.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Yep it was TBP's rhom. Wow many comments on his looks i cant wait to see him in person!!!!


You will not be disapointed he is the nicest 7" Peru around DW. Talked to Ash yesterday and he said they are still waiting on the heat packs. So when do you plan on them shipping him out.
[/quote]

X2 I seen the rhom in person. Theres a nice blue to it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> hoping he ships tomorrow like he said... My plants are dying i dont know. Im freakin worried about my tank man, its been idling off of the tilapia for 2 weeks.


 make sure your tank is stable before getting the rhom. It would suck to lose a rhom because the tanks wasn't ready and be out 200$.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Just got him home, this is about 20 mins after I dropped him in the tank.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> hoping he ships tomorrow like he said... My plants are dying i dont know. Im freakin worried about my tank man, its been idling off of the tilapia for 2 weeks.


 make sure your tank is stable before getting the rhom. It would suck to lose a rhom because the tanks wasn't ready and be out 200$.
[/quote]
How would i know if it was stable if theres no fish in there? I know the ammonia is 0 nitrite is 0 and we just found out i have a nitrate problem.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Heres a close up shot.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like compressus to me


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Looks like compressus to me


LOL I'd be pissed off if it was a compressus. Maybe need better pics?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes please lmao


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

what do peru rhoms look like are thay the gray black with no glitter on them just flat gray and black


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

This is about as good as I can get the pics.



rhom15 said:


> what do peru rhoms look like are thay the gray black with no glitter on them just flat gray and black


Perus are the black ones with no glitter. Some people call it jet black.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

COmpressus or altuvei, need better pics...

For me, it's a compressus. A nice one.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmm...it didnt look like a compressus to me because of the spots? This guy doesnt have the elongated spots, so I was thinking either altuvie or rhom. I'm no expert though.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I place this fish in the ???????????? Unknow Try and get a good no flash pic maybe that will help us with the ID. The flash shows the sparkes but thats about it.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

My guess...Altuvie.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What ever it is its def a keeper


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah what beauty of piranha you got there


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Ill try and take some more pics. This fish was wild caught and the shipper labeled it as a blue diamond rhom. Well I found out that it came from a reputable source.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Another pic.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Comp? Definately not a rhom.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Last pic


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

S. Compressus.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was right lol i say hes my prize lol



sleepybuddah said:


> Hmm...it didnt look like a compressus to me because of the spots? This guy doesnt have the elongated spots, so I was thinking either altuvie or rhom. I'm no expert though.


Believe me that is not a rhom


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

SON OF BEACH I thought it was a rhom too. Now that I turned a brighter light on it, it does seem to have "bars" instead of spots. He doesnt have red eyes either. Oh well now we know what it is lol.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

What did the store have him listed as. If they had it listed as a Rhom take it back and tell them you wanted a Rhom not a Comp. they should give you your money back.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea but still i would keep him, thats a nice looking comp!!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah but the charged him 175 for him and I feel thats a little high for a Comp. Maybe 125 max is what would pay for him but he is a really nice fish.

Yeah but the charged him 175 for him and I feel thats a little high for a Comp. Maybe 125 max is what would pay for him but he is a really nice fish.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh I just PMed you before I saw this post. Damn thats false advertisement. But the guys at the fish store dont know anything about piranhas. Its sold to me as blue diamond rhom. I doubt they will give me my money back. I'll see when we get out there.


----------

